

Instagram: A Post Facebook Social Network? - betashop
http://betashop.com/post/4323201633/instagram-a-post-facebook-social-network

======
horser4dish
I'm not sure I can consider Instagram and applications similar to it "post-
Facebook" when they still depend on Facebook. It's true that the connections
between people could be figured out or cached, separating the network from the
Facebook integration, but the fact remains that they had to take the social
network from something they have supposedly moved on from.

